
Autodesk to lay off 925 in transition to cloud-based tools - greggman
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/265114/Autodesk_to_lay_off_925_in_transition_to_cloudbased_tools.php
======
greggman
I really wish all the various companies that use 3D modeling and animations
software would fund blender (or some other open source 3D app)

Maya and 3dsmax are great and arguably better than blender but it seems like
if they pooled their resources they could change that and everyone would be
better off for it.

